# USB Hub compatible with Steinberg UR22?



## Zhao Shen (Aug 13, 2015)

Recently switched to a laptop studio as I will be needing to move around a lot these next 4 years of college, but I tested it, and the UR22 USB light blinks on and off when connected to my laptop. I've come to the conclusion that my laptop doesn't provide enough power, and so I've been looking for a powered USB hub that can power the UR22 (and hopefully also my external drives, but that's just a bonus as I can always hook them up to my laptop directly). In terms of ports, I think I'm fairly set. I have 4 USB 3.0 ports and an eSATA.

If you think of an alternate solution, that'd be helpful as well! Thanks in advance!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2015)

I first noticed how terrible MIDI over USB when I was using the Intel 875s. Things are surely faster but erratic data shows up when editing but also discovered that using a mains powered hub helps out.
USB has come a long way but I rely so much on MIDI and run a tweaked OS that I disable all unused ports in the Device Manager.
Turns out even with disabled ports they still have enough power to boot up USB/MIDI controllers.
Good luck with school.


----------



## Jason_D (Aug 13, 2015)

I have always had good experience with Anker's hubs.

www.amazon.com/Upgraded-Anker-SuperSpeed-Including-Charging/dp/B005NGQWL2/ref=pd_sim_147_3?&ie=UTF8&refRID=0T72DG1BQHRCQ7628K3X

I am guessing that you are on a Windows laptop. What you want to do is disable all power saving options for USB. Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Power Options > Change Plan Settings > Change Advanced Power Settings.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Turns out I was a bit too quick to jump to conclusions - I hadn't installed the drivers beforehand so it couldn't connect via USB, though strangely I couldn't find this anywhere online until I looked into the official UR22 manual. Might look into that Anker hub anyway though, looks great!


----------



## Jason_D (Aug 13, 2015)

Can you see the link I posted? I cannot.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 13, 2015)

Jason_D said:


> Can you see the link I posted? I cannot.


Yeah, VI converted it into an Amazon embed though, maybe update your Flash or something?


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello,



Zhao Shen said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys! Turns out I was a bit too quick to jump to conclusions - I hadn't installed the drivers beforehand so it couldn't connect via USB, though strangely I couldn't find this anywhere online until I looked into the official UR22 manual. Might look into that Anker hub anyway though, looks great!



You definitively need to install the USB drivers for the UR22 otherwise your computer will not recognise the unit. You can find them on the following link: 

http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads_hardware/downloads_ur22.html

Best regards,
GN


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 1, 2015)

Does the UR22 come with a power supply?


----------

